# Looking For Carpet Tracks In Tri State Area



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Just Wandering About How Many Tracks There Are Around The Ky,ind,ohio And Tenn Area That Run 1/18th Scale Cars?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

In Ohio you have:
Freddies - Revenna Ohio
Classics - Akron Ohio
The Gate - Cleveland Ohio
I am sure we have tracks in Columbus and Toledo as well


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, do you know what timing systems they use? and days they race?


----------

